# Turkey's with the bow? anyone else try'n?



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got my bow out for the first time this year,,Thought I'd see if it still worked ok.
WOW,,This was my second set of 3 arrow's from 20 yard's,,Now I'm REALY pumped!
Come on April 11th.[attachment=2:1ijhe4w7]fun1 005.jpg[/attachment:1ijhe4w7]

And this is the archery Pahvant bird from 01 I'm going to try to beat, just a two year old.[attachment=1:1ijhe4w7]1st Turkey.jpg[/attachment:1ijhe4w7]

Add more importantly,,,Beating my wife's 07 Pahvant bird,,,OR I'll never here the end
of it................I have killed other turkey's,,other places,,But I like Pahvant the best.[attachment=0:1ijhe4w7]jodie's turkey.jpg[/attachment:1ijhe4w7]

Any one else going to try it archery style?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

No I just want to get a bird down going with shotgun.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

First day I will be hunting with a bow, second day shotgun. I only can spare two days to hunt this year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Turkeys are birds. You hunt birds with a shotgun. :wink:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well heck TEX,, I'm practicing that throat shot just for you............................

I don't want to bring ya a BIRD to mount all shot up with BB's.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Turkeys are birds. You hunt birds with a shotgun. :wink:


We used to shoot them with rifles in Texas.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Well heck TEX,, I'm practicing that throat shot just for you............................
> 
> I don't want to bring ya a BIRD to mount all shot up with BB's.


Atta kid! Aim high, shoot em in the lips!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I plan on using the bow for the first few days.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I will be using Tex' EPEK broad heads on my hunt for an archery turkey!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I will be using Tex' EPEK broad heads on my hunt for an archery turkey!


+1


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> I will be using Tex' EPEK broad heads on my hunt for an archery turkey!


Yep, 3 Epek heads are going to Kansas with me and we'll return with 2 birds.
I hope, I hope, I hope.


----------



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

Long Bow and I'm still looking for Epek broadhead. Any available online?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hikein said:


> Long Bow and I'm still looking for Epek broadhead. Any available online?


 Since you asked: http://oddiction.com/shop/index.php?cPath=21_364_87_141 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be using my bow also. And some Epek broad heads if I ever get my lazy but to pro's.


----------

